# New Hedgie Owner, Food Question



## Greg0r13 (Jan 15, 2011)

So I'll be getting my new little albino Hedghog, Jose in a couple days when he comes in and the vet gives him the O.K.

The pet store I go to is very legit but I figure I'll ask you guys since you're also pro's. This stores hedgies come pre handled and very very well tempered, I've held many until I finally decided to get one now and they've never curled up, hissed, spiked, or tried to bite me.

Now my question about the food, he gave me 3 things for food, 
1. Exotic Nutrition's Hedgehog Complete "List on the forums says it's good"
2. Exotic Nutrition's Insectivore-Fare "List doesn't list this, but does list zoo med's as bad."
3. Exotic Nutrition's Hedgehog Booster Vitamin supplement.

Basically he said 2 parts of #1 and 1 part #2, and just a sprinkle of the vitamins for every meal. He also told me fruits and veggies and a bunch of other little treats I can use, but as the main feeding substance I have these 3 things.

What do you guys think about #2 and #3, I know zoo meds insectivore is on the bad list, but exotic nutrition's is not listed, also the vitamin booster isn't on there.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome and congratulation on your hedgie! 

Some hedgehog food are ok to feed as a "junk" food in a mix along with good quality cat food. It's not recommended to feed it exclusively as these foods are usually made with by-products as first ingredients and sometimes they even have ingredients that are toxic for hedgehogs.

You should feed your hedgehog a mix of 2-3 good quality cat foods, that way you can be sure he is getting the nutrition he needs. And then you can mix an acceptable hedgehog food too, but from my experience most won't eat the hedgehog food when they have cat food available.

Here is a thread about recommended cat foods:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

And here is a thread about commercial hedgehog foods:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=45

If your hedgie gets a good food mix and is offered healthy treats, most likely he won't need a nutritional supplement. Some people will supplement with flaxseed oil a few times a weeks (just squirt one capsule on their food) as it helps with dry skin.

Hope this helped.


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

Sunseed Vita Exotics -hedgehog formula

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=16627

it "aids in digestion" - I CAN SAY THIS IS TRUE, one of my hedgehog's favorite activities is pooping


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

R3d foreman said:


> Sunseed Vita Exotics -hedgehog formula
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=16627
> 
> it "aids in digestion" - I CAN SAY THIS IS TRUE, one of my hedgehog's favorite activities is pooping


The protien in Sunseed is 37%, and its not recommended to feed a protien higher than 30% as it can cause kidney damage, also the fat is only 7% and hedgehogs should have 12-15% fat to stay at a healthy weight. Sunseed is ok in a mix of high quality cat food but its not recommended to feed it by itself.


----------

